
Why Snatch Blocks and Pulleys Are Awesome [video] - kenneth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2w3NZzPwOM
======
Jamwinner
I really want to like this guy, but he seems to slightly misunderstand every
topic he presents. In this case, the pulleys work by dividing the work, making
a ratio. Same as increasing the length of the lever on one side of the
fulcrum. Simple. Instead we get confused ramblings about rope pulling and
other verbose half-understandings of tension mechanics. Nevermind the dubious
value of including your children in your video, a simple scale would have been
much more demonstrative. A few more hours of preperation before hitting record
would make these videos much more useful for teaching. Instead we are just
left with his enthusiasm and some hasty examples, and patronizing
'explaination' not even useful for most children.

